# thinking about getting ghost shrimp



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

not for any particular reason, they just look entertaining. any thoughts? im just trying to brainstorm this. what care needs to ghost shrimp have? they would be going into two 10 gallon divided tanks


----------



## Arowan (Sep 2, 2010)

Just got a handful myself, and thankfully my betta's totally chill about them  

Anyway, they just need some safe places to hide away from your betta, particularly when they molt. Mine started to, and the first time I saw one munching on a molted shell I thought I'd lost a shrimp xD But he popped up later. 

I just feed them my betta's pellets, once a day, sticking my hand towards the bottom of the tank to make sure they sink out of range of my betta... the greedy pig figured out how to chase em to the bottom.

So far, my shrimp have been fine with just that... dunno if I'm missing anything else.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ghost shrimp will eat practically anything, so feeding isn't generally an issue. haha 

Mine loved algae wafters. Before my fish ate all my shrimp! 

It is not rare for them to eat them, but if they do don't worry about it, just hope they don't forget the Shrimp sauce! 

I get ghost shrimp from my LFS for 12 cents a piece.


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

I actually suggest not getting them from my own personal experiences.

I got two for Astaire's tank a while back. They actually started attacking my fish. In fact, they latched onto his tail fin and ate part of it even though I fed them regularly. I took them back to the petsmart immediately and didn't even ask for my money back. I didn't want them anymore. 

Right after that incident, he got finrot and I've been battling it for about 4-5 months.


----------



## bettablue (Oct 13, 2010)

This is a weird question but I was wondering if ghost shrimp poop alot? I have a shrimp that is a little bigger than ghost shrimp and he poops everywhere!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Ghost shrimp don't produce that much waste. And it isn't very harmful. Also, I don't think those were ghost shrimp, there are larger species that look similar and may attack fish.


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

I used to keep ghost shrimp in a community tank. I've never had a problem with them, the only thing I didn't like was when I wanted to admire them I could never find them. Silly ghosty invisi-shrimp.

Although it can provide some entertainment if you get bored. Like "Where's Waldo" in your fish tank.


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

Malvolti said:


> I used to keep ghost shrimp in a community tank. I've never had a problem with them, the only thing I didn't like was when I wanted to admire them I could never find them. Silly ghosty invisi-shrimp.
> 
> Although it can provide some entertainment if you get bored. Like "Where's Waldo" in your fish tank.


lol


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Ghost shrimp are so entertaining and pretty easy to care for! They'll eat pretty much anything you feed them. Eventually mine learned to come up for feedings. They're come up the the surface upside down with their legs raking the surface, so I'd drop them a pellet or a piece of brineshrimp. It was really cute and easy.

Be sure to provide them with some hiding spots.

Some thing to keep in mind is that they're very sensitive to water quality. Your tank should be cycled.

Also, be careful if you're trying to net them or something. These guys can JUMP!


----------



## heythatsme (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a ton of shrimp and can tell you that unless your tank is spotless you don't need to worry about feeding them. They can eat bits of fish waste and tiny scraps of food that fall to the bottom of the tank. You could probably fit 5 or 6 in each tank without worrying, they add almost no bio-load and if you have any live plants then you basically never have to feed them.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Look here this is about cherry shrimp but this might help 
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20101107090822AAl31H6

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php...hrimp/page__pid__2881509__st__0&#entry2881509


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

ive read alot of good stuff about cherry shrimp, but i cant seem to find them around here


----------

